# Should I watch "The Hunger Games"?



## Handsomegeneralstabbyeyes (Mar 24, 2012)

Also, should I read the book?

Anyone else here read the book or seen the movie?


Everyone on my facebook news feed is saying it's great.

What sayest thou?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2012)

I am reading it right now and it is well-written. Rev. Lane Keister has a good review on his blog. 

The Hunger Games « Green Baggins


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is one of the few negative reviews that I have seen - MercatorNet: I’ve lost my appetite for The Hunger Games


----------



## John Bunyan (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, I will


----------



## Andres (Mar 24, 2012)

It doesn't seem appealing at all to me. I'll be the odd man out, but it looks kinda predictable.


----------



## baron (Mar 24, 2012)

My granddaughters 10 and 11 wanted me to buy them the books. When I found out what they were about I told my daughter no. I do not think they need to read about such violence at their age. They can see enough of it on TV and in the streets.


----------



## Curt (Mar 24, 2012)

I guess I just don't get all the buzz.


----------



## Bookmeister (Mar 24, 2012)

Should you watch the "Hunger Games?" I suppose that depends on if the subject matter interests you.


----------



## Edward (Mar 24, 2012)

If you watch it, be sure to


----------



## Quatchu (Mar 24, 2012)

I have read the books, they are excellently written. While reading them I found, myself confronted with the own evil and sinfulness of our own culture. The trilogy in there entirety are anything but predictable, it was hands down one of the most unpredictable books I have ever read.

John as far as not buying the books for your grandchildren I believe that was a good call. I do not think that the books are for that age group, they cannot understand the true meaning behind the books, all they will see is violence.

I have read allot of books but the Hunger Games Trilogy is the only one in that I read and feel that they are not just books but will be read for generations as good literature.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 24, 2012)

Yawn. It may someday make its way into our DVD player, but only as a loaner from the library. I'd rather fund other industries than Hollywood.


----------



## Rufus (Mar 24, 2012)

I prefer not to watch movies or read books where the main character's are 12 (CoN excluded).


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 24, 2012)

I"m gonna have to read the book sometime. I"m the type of person who will run away from something that attracts everybody else, so it's a little harder for me to get interested in it.


----------



## Miss Marple (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought it was phenomenal. Three "swear" words, no use of God's name in vain, and the story is so thought-provoking.

I was actually depressed for the lack of any gospel in it, during certain situations I thought, they should pray, they should be seeking God's will - no, there is no gospel in that world. Bleak, bleak, bleak in that sense.

The casting was unbelievably good, also the performances, four stars. Even the violence (people do get killed) is mitigated by shaky cam or looking away or implication - they do not revel in any gore. The murder is shown as despicable and evil and is not celebrated.

Bravery and self-sacrifice are the main character traits promoted. Excellent skewering of the Hollywood beautiful people. It is like Hollywood lampooning itself. 

Obviously I recommend it.


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 24, 2012)

For the record, the premise reminds me a LOT of Stephen King's "The Running Man."


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 24, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> For the record, the premise reminds me a LOT of Stephen King's "The Running Man."



It would have been fun if Damon Rambo made this post so I could reply, in an Ahnuld accent, Damon, I'll be back. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5gIFR9t7RQ


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 24, 2012)

I read the three-book series a few months ago and went to the midnight showing on Thursday. I really like the story, and as others have said, the movie is _quite_ clean compared to others.


----------



## John Bunyan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just watched it, and the movie is really well made, good cast, good cast, good photography, etc.

The story is moving and, yes, get us thinking about our world. Also, the main characters are mostly 16, and the books (and movie) belong to the genres of young adult, science fiction, dystopia (most dystopian movies are good) and adventure.

I will probably buy the books now.

Oh, ant it's really not a violent movie, most violent scenes are either clean, fast or out of camera.

edit: p.s.: and no, the Hunger Games are not books to give to children (but to older teenagers and new adults)


----------



## he beholds (Mar 24, 2012)

I cannot WAIT to see it. They were the best books I read last year.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2012)

Am reading the "Hunger Games" right now and I'll be honest. As I am "picturing" the story I can't help but imagine the heroine looking like the actress that played Susan Pevensie in the first Chronicles of Narnia movie.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Mar 25, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> I was actually depressed for the lack of any gospel in it, during certain situations I thought, they should pray, they should be seeking God's will - no, there is no gospel in that world. Bleak, bleak, bleak in that sense.



Is the author a Christian?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

But I did notice a little cultural Christianity when the author wrote that the people of Panem do not work on Sunday's.


----------

